# What kind of brush/comb do I need to use to groom a lionhead rabbit?



## pet_lover48 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi! I'm thinking of adopting a rabbit. She's a 7 month old spayed femla rabbit. I have researched a lot on the proper care of rabbits and realize that they need to be groomed regularily. What kind of brush/comb should I use for this rabbit and what's the proper way to do it?

Also, do lionheads need to be groomed more because they have longer hair? Are they harder to groom than other rabbits?

Any comment/suggestions greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

pet_lover48


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 24, 2010)

use a slick brush


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 24, 2010)

The grooming that a lionhead needs depends on the individual. Some require more than others. 
I would get a comb that has the teeth fairly close together, but not as close as a flee comb. If they are too far apart, it will not be effective, but too close and you will have trouble getting it through the fur. 
A pin brush can also be used, some of them have a bristle brush on the other side which is also useful. This can be used on the body without hurting the rabbit. 
If the rabbit has longer fur all over, a slicker brush can be used. I would only use it if there are tangles or areas that can't be easily done with the pin brush. Be careful as they can irritate the skin if you use it too much. 
A de-shedding brush can be a good idea. I have a Fuminator that works really well. Again, you need to be careful using it. 

I have a lionhead and she doesn't require too much grooming. She can basically take care of it herself. She is actually easier than Korr who has normal fur, he sheds a lot while Penelope doesn't shed the same way. Compared to my Angora, she is easy. 
There are some that have longer fur and require more grooming.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 24, 2010)

If you use a slicker, then I suggest getting one with rubber tipped pins because you don't want to give a bunny brush burn because of their delicate skin.

I have a Lionhead who has a thick mane, but he groom himself mostly....I just cut his hair shorter because its in his eyes all of the time and I bet it annoys him, so I've started to keep it short.


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a lionhead and I don't groom her anymore then I do my mini rex. The only time it gets bad is when she is molting. Then I use a regular soft brisle brush and a lint roller. I love the lint rollers. They really get a lot of hair out. I just rub it over them, pull of the sticky sheet and start with a new one.


----------



## MCatCar (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting a lionhead, once me and my dad convince my mom, and I was wondering how often should you brush them, on average?


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have 2 lionheads..and they don't require grooming. Usually they are good about doing it themselves, although I check for tangles and what not.

However, if you want a fluffy, show lionhead then I would reconmend the slick brush with the rubber protectors.


----------

